# RIP Buckey!!!



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Well the rut is in full swing here at the house and Buckey put up a good fight last night but it appears he lost............


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

haha thats pretty funny!!! Always wondered how well a decoy would work. I guess now I know.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought the hog was real at first glance.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Wonder if the offender has an appointment with his therapist scheduled?

"I know the rut makes me crazy doc, but it was his legs....they just stood there.....taunting me!! It was the legs,,,,,aaauuughhhhh!!!!!"


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

I thought the same about the hog


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Was that inflicted by practicing for the rut, or did a true advisary take him out?


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Happened every year until I put that hog last year but now they are used to it. Suckers just can't pass up a easy victory.


----------

